# Bullmastiffs?



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone on here with a Bullmastiff? After much research over the last year, we settled on this breed and bought an early Christmas present.  Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them.
Dawn


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I have had both Dogue de Bordeaux (French) and a English Mastiff and I can tell you that mastiffs are great with kids, adults and other animals. Mine never met a stranger. They protected whatever they were laying on (big bark, but no bite). I have pictures of the french mastiff laying in the yard with about 30 baby chicks all around/on him. He was also the best babysitter for my neice who was 2 at the time. 

I highly recommend them, however, one downfall is they have a short lifespan. This is especially bad with some of the rarer breeds of mastiffs due to inbreeding. We had good breeders and still we had to put the French mastiff down at 6 yrs due to possible brain tumors/cancer causing grand mal seizures that were even fighting through the highest doses of medicine, and the english mastiff at 3 yrs due to hip dysplasia that was so bad it could not be repaired. 

They were the best dogs and are still sorely missed three years later. I hope this helps.

Sarah 

P.S. enjoy the puppy, and you may want to start carrying a drool rag (your going to need it). Also I think that their drool could be marketed as the next alternative for super glue (it takes some elbow to get it off of the walls, ceiling, car windows).


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the post Sarah. We have had these two puppies for one week today and they are settling in nicely. I have never tried to raise two puppies at the same time and am learning lots - like if one has an accident in the house, go ahead and take the other one outside or there will be two accidents in the house!

They are so sweet but have totally different personalities - the girl is much more high strung - wants to play, chew or bark much more than the boy. The boy is laid back, likes to sleep and is a total love bug. The girl is a dark brindle and the boy a fawn with black mask. My daughter and I are talking about showing them - something we have never done but have enjoyed watching in the past. 

My husband and I had a Great Dane in years past that only lived to 7 years so we are aware that large breeds are not long lived breeds. Hopefully the Bullmastiffs will be with us longer. I pray that they grow strong and healthy. 

As to the drool rag - after a big drink is the worst!


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't hae a mastiff...Just wanted to say I was jealous and congratulations! 

One thing that will help with the lifespan is to NOT feed puppy food during the puppy months.... It causes them to grow too fast and the growth plates and joints can't keep up. 

You need to post some pictures!!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you have a feeding plan for them? I read an article by a breeder of GSD that the puppies supplemented with Vit C did not develop hip problems, but all of the puppies that were not given C, developed hip displasia (new owners followed the advice of the breeder, or did not). I realize that HD is hereditary, but apparently, there is a nutrient effect as well.


----------



## farmer brad (Jul 20, 2006)

I have on he just turned 1yr he is the best dog I have ever had best of luck to you


----------



## devdragon33 (Mar 8, 2007)

my close friend has a bull mastiff and he is the best dog! He is wonderful with children and very loving. I have a bull mastiff mix who is just a puppy still. I was also told that with large breed dogs you can not feed a corn based dog food. It is part of the cause to diabetes. I had to put my rottie to sleep because he came down with diabetes and the vet said to feed a dog food with no corn.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Blossomgapfarm said:


> Anyone on here with a Bullmastiff? After much research over the last year, we settled on this breed and bought an early Christmas present.  Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them.
> Dawn


Sooo...where's the pics?? Or haven't you brought it home yet? Good luck w/ the new puppy!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't have Bullmastiffs, but I do have Great Danes, which are called "German Mastiffs." Ditto what cricket said about feeding puppy food. Giant breed puppies shouldn't be fed puppy food, or any kind of food with 24 or 25% protein levels in it. I recently switched my dogs to Canidae, and they all seem to be doing well on it. 

I want to see some pics too!!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Blossomgapfarm said:


> Anyone on here with a Bullmastiff? After much research over the last year, we settled on this breed and bought an early Christmas present.  Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them.
> Dawn


my sister across the road came draging in a bullmastif pup about a year ago. she didnt tend to its eye lids so it had to live with horrible looking cherry eyes. it got to chasing chickens and geese. about thanks giving i was away and while i was gone it chewed up a mini stud colt. the colt is fine now but my sisters husbond would do nothing about it. i supose they were waiting for me to kill the dog for them. i didnt want to cuz every time i kill one of thier dogs they just go out and get a bigger one what will be next ? a grate dane?

three days ago i finaly had it .it was molesting my standardbred mare. so i killed it for them. 

i would be very carfull of a lg dog like this ,they can get bad habits very easily


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

jedimom
it's not the protein it's the calcium and other fortifiers in kibble. i feed raw (significantly higher than 25% protein) w/ no health issues.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Actually, raw meat is significantly lower in protein than most kibble. 13-18%. However, it's much more digestible and efficient than any kibble. I know this is counter-intuitive but it's true. Raw meat contains mostly moisture. If you freeze dry meat, the protein concentrations rocket up to 39% but return to normal once it's re-hydrated. 

The benefits to feeding puppies raw, especially these giants, is they are MUCH less likely to develop things like pano, HOD, digestive problems, and they grow at a much slower and even rate. It does have it's drawbacks though... You go through periods where you are feeding up to 10% of the body weight during growth spurts...and you have to remember to thaw it out...and you have to wash dishes daily... But I think the benefits outweigh the drawbacks any day. But that's only mho.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Obviously several people here have had wonderful bullmastiffs, but my limited experience with them was less positive. 

While I was a vet asst in VT, we had a BM show breeder who regularly had her CH bullmastiff dogs euthanized when they became so human/dog aggressive that they could not be handled in any way. These dogs would try to bite everyone, including their owner, even when they were so doped up on diazapam they couldn't stand. Alarming. 

Her bitches were nicer and could be handled with a muzzle. One of them had a CD.

Her dogs were finished CHs and would have bitches shipped in from all over for breeding. She was a "quality" breeder- did OFA etc and showed extensively.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I've had two, both incredible dogs, excellent bully temperaments, child proof and full of heart. Both died when they hit 8 years old (respectively). I miss both (especially my female), loved them to death and will never get another. The good Bullmastiff breeders are very few and far between now (though there are still a few out there!). 
Unfortunately, temperament and to a degree, health was sacrificed in an effort to produce enough to meet the new demand.
Were the parents OFA'd? Did the breeder give you other health information on their bloodlines? References?

I would definately recommend feeding raw. I've been feeding raw for about ten years (before it became popular!) and swear by it. It really is healthier for the dogs. If you cannot afford to feed raw, you have to make sure you are feeding top of line, preferably natural, dog food. No corn, wheat or soy (bullies are notorious for being sensative to these ingredients). As others here suggested, avoid puppy food (even "large breed puppy" food).
One of the biggest problems you see in the large breeds is that people over feed or feed incorrectly in an effort to see "big" dogs. These are a slow growing breed and you have to be patient, your dogs will reach their genetic size in their own time, usually 2-3 years.

With two puppies (brave you!) I would definately recommend dog crates. It will save you alot of frustration as well as wear and tear on your house and furniture! It is not cruel and the dogs actually look at it as a sanctuary.

Training and socialization are a must! Bullies are a very intelligent and independent breed. You MUST be alpha or your life will be a living h*ll when those pups mature. Consistancy is crucial and my best advice would be don't EVER let the puppies do ANYTHING you don't want a full grown dog doing.

A well trained Bullmastiff with a good temperament is a dog that you will love forever and appreciate daily!  

On top of my two bullies, I had an English Mastiff (who died at 3 years old due to a genetic issue) and now have a Great Pyr, a St Bernard mix and Spanish Mastiffs. After much research into various mastiff breeds (because once you have a mastiff, nothing else will do), I discovered my Spanish and can't see myself ever getting any other kind. They have the longest life expectancy of any of the giant breeds (10-12 yrs) and few genetic issues because of their rarity (about a hundred in the US). The downside was having to import all 3 of them from Europe, but I have no regrets.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi. Thanks for all the wonderful posts. With the Holidays, I just have not been on line much. 

We are feeding large breed dog food. I had assumed that I would feed a large breed puppy food but when I looked at the label, the protein was almost as high in that as in regular puppy food. The food we are giving has no corn. I do wish I could feed raw. If I could afford to do so, I would in a heart beat. Maybe we will be able to as we start butchering our lambs and goats. I am not worried about bulking them up or trying to make them as big as possible as fast as possible. They are going to be big enough soon enough and I know they will reach their size potential all in good time.

We have learned a lot having two puppies at one time! Like, if one has an accident in the house, take both out because the other one will do the same thing two seconds later! (Thankfully the house training is going well and we have only had one accident in the last 4 days.)

Crate training is the way to go! We have had dogs in the house before, including a Great Dane, and I never realized how great crates really are. They "go to bed" easily now and I don't have to worry about accidents or trouble while they are there. Right now, they still fit in the same crate but in a couple of weeks they are going to grow out of it.

One of the pups has been fantastic on the leash right from the start. He is laid back, easy going, a total love bug. He looks at me with those eyes and I just melt. He loves me, loves the kids and so far is the most adorable dog I have ever had. The girl is another story. Don't get me wrong, she is just as sweet as she can be, great with the kids, fantastic dog. BUT she acts much more like a puppy than the boy. She is more hyper, more mouth oriented (worse about putting stuff in her mouth than any of my 3 children were) and pulls horribly on the leash. She is smart though. Yesterday we bought one of those prong collars for walking her and it took her about 2 pulls to realize that is not something she wants to do.

The boy is picking up obedience training quickly. As we walk, I will stop suddenly and he will immediately stop and sit. Then he looks up and waits (fairly patiently) for a treat. He will stay in the sit position for up to a full minute. I would really like to learn about showing. I donât know if he is âshow qualityâ but I think it would make a fun learning project for all of us. 

Would write more, but have a ewe in labor (I hope) and need to go check her.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm curious, are the pups related? You can have vastly different temperaments within a litter, but it almost sounds as if these two are from different litters. What kennel did they come from?

As for food, you have to look at more than just the protien levels. It has alot to do with the ratios of ingredients as well and how they work together.
Something to consider is if you have a local butcher, ask him if he can mix a batch of ground up raw with some of the left over parts when he's cutting up a cow (have him include organs!) and grind up bones as well. They have to pay to have that stuff hauled away. Mine does this for me and charges $20 for a 50lb box. It's great because he throws it in 2lb bags, deep freezes it and I just thaw a bag at a time, and plunk it (it's already ground) into their bowls.

Enjoy the pups~!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

The pups are from different litters, unrelated, from Cajun's Dixiland Kennels. One reason we went with them is that they were close enough for us to drive to so we could see the parents, the environment of the pups and the people raising them. We are looking into showing them because I think that would be a great learning experience for the family. I might want to breed them in the future - as they are unrelated that is an option. But that would be at least 2 years down the road and after major health testing so I am not making big plans that direction. They are just good dogs to enjoy and be with the kids.

It is amazing to see the different personalities in the breed. They are both such great dogs, just different personalities. I know that the feed issue is more than just the protein. When I was researching which food to go with, I had a list of what I was looking for and the acceptable ranges. I don't remember them off hand but I could find it again if I needed to. 

I like the idea of talking to the local butcher. I will try to make a call later in the week.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

From Cajun's Dixieland Kennels' website:

"We DO NOT guarantee the puppy for the following health problems which are common in this breed: Hip Dysplasia ,Elbow Dysplasia, Thyroid Dysfunction, Eye Disorders, Kidney Disease, Bloat, Cancer, Heart Problems, Ligament Problems, Skin or Food Allergies, Ringworm or Mange. Some of these Health Issues are congenital or hereditary and are in all bloodlines, regardless of the parentâs good health. This is why we sell our puppies as PET QUALITY and at PET QUALITY PRICES. "

Well... at least they are honest about what they are doing.

With this in mind, I'd definitely spay/neuter and purchase pet insurance. These dogs are prone to many health problems, and if the breeder won't guarantee health, insurance would be a good investment especially with two of them.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

So now ringworm is congenital according to them. Its very unlikely that they are show quality, a better idea may be to do AKC obedience trails, good citizens, rally ect. An, if they arent AKC registered you really cant show them anyways.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can show them in puppy classes when your next AKC show is. A judge will be able to tell you, even very young, if the puppies have a hope of growing into show prospects. One thing they look for is how the puppy/dog sits. If they may be show prospects, they need to be trained for the show ring. If they aren't, then put them right into obedience.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I knew posting their website would be a risk on here.  

No, ringworm is not congenital to them - that is why they say "SOME of these Health Issues are congenital. . . (emphasis added) 

Bullmastiffs do tend to be prone to many health issues - that is a risk I was willing to take for their wonderful personality. Most giant breed dogs, like these and Great Danes, just do not have the high life expectancy that small breeds have. I put almost a year of research into what breed to choose for my family (almost bought another Dane) and have been very pleased with these pups. Of course I do hope they have long healthy lives.

I never intended to imply that they were "show quality" like I would hope to get if I spent thousands of dollars from champion bloodlines. I would like to have been able to afford that, but reality is I canât. These are nice pups, meet all the basic requirements for showing (yes including AKC registration) and I think it would be a good learning experience for me and my family. We have always enjoyed going to dog shows and think it would be fun to be in the ring. I don't have my heart set on taking Best of Show just having a good time. Local shows - not taking on the show circuit!  


Maura, what do you mean by "one thing they look for is how the puppy/dog sits"? You meant physically what their body looks like in a sit position? Anything in particular they are looking for or just body conformation?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

this is lexi she is my 3yo bullmastiff. she is great with kids a little bullyish with other dogs but controlable and stuborn but she is a huge baby!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

How sweet! My pups are good with each other, my Great Pyr (though it took Rosie about 4 days to accept them as family rather than a stray dog come to prey on the sheep and goats) and want to play with the cats. They have a strong prey drive for the chickens though. I'm not sure I will ever be able to teach that out of them. Fortunately, we are putting in a chicken house this week so they will be up out of the way and the pups will not be able get to them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A neighbor of mine bought a mastiff puppy when her Doberman died. In the ring, the judge had the dogs sit (puppy class, they were all under a year) and awarded my neighbor's dog first place. I think the back is supposed to be straight from shoulder to tail. It was in the sit that the judge could see some aspect of conformation that was not apparent in walking around.

If your female is in good health and a good looking dog, but not perfect, you may be able to breed her with a fine stud and get good puppies. It depends on how good/bad she is, but you would definitely want to breed her with the best.

Teach them a solid "leave it" before exposing them to the chickens. They should be able to learn to leave the chickens alone.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Blossomgapfarm said:


> These are nice pups, meet all the basic requirements for showing (yes including AKC registration) and I think it would be a good learning experience for me and my family. We have always enjoyed going to dog shows and think it would be fun to be in the ring.


In all honesty, if you want a fun and positive experience, don't do AKC conformation. You will no doubt have a learning experience if you try it, but it will be a lesson in how snarky people can be. Conformation people are not known to be supportive of novices trying to show pet quality dogs. If they don't snub you completely, they will crack about how your dog makes their dogs look better. I'm just being honest--be prepared for attitudes. You may not be bothered by such things, but it could be tough on your kids.

If your kids want to get involved in showing, they could do junior showmanship where the young handler's skills, and not the dog itself, is judged. Of course, then if your kids get bit by the showing bug you will have to go and get show quality dogs and start doing the circuit, and that's a whole 'nuther can of worms. 

On the other hand, I have found the people involved in AKC obedience to be kind and supportive no matter what your dog looks like. You can show any dog that is AKC registered, even with a disqualifying fault, in obedience. Training is something you have to do with this breed anyway, so obedience trials could be a good learning activity as well as a way to ensure your dogs are well trained and socialized.

I'm not a big fan of deliberately breeding pet quality dogs. There are so many dogs overcrowding the shelters--even purebreds--that I think people should have a darn good reason before they start making more dogs. Unfortunately, money is the most common reason that people throw two dogs together and I don't think that's a good enough reason in light of the dog overpopulation problem.

Okay, off my soapbox. Have fun with your puppies.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, all of you. I know that show people can be a bit snobbish to novices. And you are right, we may have more fun in obedience trials. We have always done basic training with our dogs - sit, come, lay down etc. But these pups are learning so much faster than any of the dogs we have had before that that really might be a good idea for us. We are going to a local show in Feb. - just to observe - so we will see after that. I have done tons of reading about bullmastiffs and conformation but I really need to see some examples of what to look for. 

And you are right that my daughter would take negative comments about her dogs way too personally. Would make her very mad and start cutting their dogs down. Oh well, we will see. 

I agree that many dogs are just bred for the money. Though I can understand why, I don't like it either. I think breeders should have goals that they are striving for and should not breed unhealthy, unsound, bad personalitied dogs. Breeding for conformation is fine, as long as it is coupled with breeding for personality and health as well. 

Unfortunately, it is extremely hard for a novice to get started breeding for all the right things when they have no way of getting their dogs honestly evaluated for conformation. I think too many people decide to not even try for conformation because of negative people and just figure to heck with conformation, and breed what they have anyway. If show people really wanted to help better their breeds they would teach rather than condemn. 

And no, I'm not talking of me specifically, I have never bred dogs at all. 

I do need to teach "leave it." We have been working on "give" but their prey drive is so strong that I would likely have more luck getting them to leave it alone than getting them to drop the chicken once they have it.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

You may wish to look and see if there are UKC or IABCA shows in your area. The atmosphere is much more relaxed and the competition not as fierce since the way points are awarded is different from AKC shows. 

Jess


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Contact AKC and find out if there will be a "fun" show in your area. The dogs and puppies have to be AKC registered, but the atmosphere is nicer than at a show for points. Show ring people often bring their young dogs to a fun show to get them used to a show, to see how they react, and to get an unbiased opinion of their dogs. They will have a junior ring that your kids can show in. If you put your puppies in the ring, they will need to know "stand", and to keep their heads up.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I am going to try to post a pic of Honey Bear Hagrid. It has been so long since I have posted a pic that I am not sure it will work.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I don't know if he is a good looking mastiff or not, but he sure is cute


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Blossomgapfarm said:



> I do need to teach "leave it." We have been working on "give" but their prey drive is so strong that I would likely have more luck getting them to leave it alone than getting them to drop the chicken once they have it.


Do your pups have a favorite toy? If so, get them hooked on the toy by encouraging interactive play. It can be a ball, squeaky, tug toy, or whatever. But don't let them have it whenever they want it. They can have other toys to gnaw on or toss around, but that one toy must be very special and only available when YOU bring it out. Work with them one at a time, and engage their prey drive in the direction of this toy 15 or 20 minutes a day, and make it a big event. Put the toy away while they still want more.

While you are building prey drive in this direction, keep them away from the chickens. Once they are totally focused on and engrossed with this toy, start doing the interactive play in an area where they can see (but not get to) the chickens. Correct them for showing interest in the birds and redirect their energy on the toy immediately. Correct them for even looking at the chickens, but always be sure to get their attention back on the toy right away. If they persist in thinking the birds might be more fun, take them away, tease them with the toy, and then crate them for half an hour or so. 

Eventually, when they begin to ignore the things they can't have in favor of the thing they CAN have, you can gradually begin to engage them with their toy inside the chicken area. It may take a while and you will need to be firm and consistent, but eventually they should learn to redirect any excitement and prey drive toward their toy. As they mature, they will learn that the birds are NOT a prey item and cannot be played with under any circumstances. 

This exercise not only teaches them limits of behavior, it builds their focus and attention on YOU. Later on, it will help a lot with obedience training as well.

My GSD killed a couple of my chickens as a rambunctious pup. We did the "leave it/get the toy" exercise for several weeks, until I could let her inside the chicken yard and she would ignore the birds completely and begin searching for her ball. Eventually, she internalized that birds are off limits no matter what. Now the chickens can walk all over her and she doesn't bat an eyelash. Good luck with your pups.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

They don't have any particular toy that they love like that but they are very food oriented. I think that idea may work well if I get a Kong and put peanut butter or some other treat in it. I am glad to know that they can be taught to leave the chickens alone. Gives me hope. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

